# My boys need a new home and FAST!!



## Dlnestle0 (Sep 25, 2013)

My apartment complex is making me get rid of my boys, Max and Dexter. No one will take them and I'm starting to panic as they have to be out by the end of the month!! Max and Dexter have been my pet rats for around a year. I'm hoping to find someone who will take good care of them, as they mean a lot to me. Max and Dexter will come right up to you! They never bite and they love to play. They hardly make any noise and I've been very happy having them as my pets. They're both males and are brothers. I have bedding, the wheel, treats, the cage- the whole package for someone who really wants Max and Dexter. I'm not asking for any money, just to be able to get updates every once in awhile to hear how they are doing. I live in Nottingham MD and I'm willing to travel a little. If you're interested or have any advice, PLEASE contact me at [email protected].


----------

